

Show HN: ChroniclerJ, efficient record-replay for Java programs - diffoperator
https://github.com/Programming-Systems-Lab/chroniclerj
ChroniclerJ is a record-replay tool designed to reproduce crashes in your code that occur in the field.
======
moonboots
How does this compare to the commercial system Chronon[1]?

[1] <http://chrononsystems.com/>

~~~
diffoperator
For one thing, our solution is open source and has been described in an
academic paper. Also, Chronon cannot record Scala or Groovy programs.
ChroniclerJ has no such issues as it operates through byte code rewriting.
Moreover, the technique we have implemented can be easily ported to other VMs
such as the .Net CLR. Chronon does not execute code during replay so I am not
sure how they are guaranteeing that the state of the program when it crashed
can be reproduced. Chronicler records sources of nondeterminism while allowing
execution of the deterministic parts of the program and thus guarantees that
you will get to the exact state at which the program crashed.

